# The 10 commandments



## jonesvilletexas (Mar 17, 2010)

The real reason that we can't have the Ten Commandments posted in a courthouse or Congress is this -- You cannot post 'Thou Shalt Not Steal' 'Thou  Shalt Not Commit Adultery' and 'Thou Shall Not   Lie' in a building full of lawyers, judges and  Politicians ..... It creates a hostile work environment.


----------

